# I told them not to do it



## IrishJuanita

Hi
Could I clarify something please?

If I want to say "I told them not to do it"  do I use the imperfect subjunctive or do I just state the negative imperative.....  ie  do I say "Les dije que no lo hiciera" or do I say les dije que no lo hagan.

And if it's the imperfect subjunctive that I use, do I always use that when talking about an order I gave in the past?

Many Thanks


----------



## micafe

IrishJuanita said:


> Hi
> Could I clarify something please?
> 
> If I want to say "I told them not to do it"  do I use the imperfect subjunctive or do I just state the negative imperative.....  ie  do I say "Les dije que no lo hiciera*n*" or do I say les dije que no lo hagan.
> 
> And if it's the imperfect subjunctive that I use, do I always use that when talking about an order I gave in the past?
> 
> Many Thanks



I'd say you always must use the imperfect subjunctive. However you might sometimes hear "les dije que no lo hagan", but that sounds terrible to me.


----------



## IrishJuanita

Thanks a million


----------



## Jaguar7

Anoto que en este caso el verbo se podría expresar mejor así: "Les *ordené *que no lo hicieran".


----------



## micafe

Jaguar7 said:


> Anoto que en este caso el verbo se podría expresar mejor así: "Les *ordené *que no lo hicieran".



Una cosa es "decir" y otra "ordenar". El último es más fuerte.


----------



## Jaguar7

I'm sorry that I wrote in Spanish, Juanita. If your intention is to express an order, you should use the appropriate verb _ordenar._


----------



## micafe

Jaguar7 said:


> I'm sorry that I wrote in Spanish, Juanita. If your intention is to express an order, you should use the appropriate verb _ordenar._



Even though you ignored my post , I repeat that you don't have to use "ordenar". "Decir" es perfectly acceptable and commonly used in this type of sentence..


----------



## Jaguar7

No, I did not _micafe_. I simply like to expand the choices in our brains. Greetings from Bogotá.


----------



## fedec15

micafe said:


> I'd say you always must use the imperfect subjunctive. However you might sometimes hear "les dije que no lo hagan", but that sounds terrible to me.



Actually, In Argentina (where I am from) we usually say "les dije que no lo hagan" instead of "les dje que no lo hicieran". The former sounds more natural in Argentina. The latter, on the contrary, sounds more like a "mexican dubbed".


----------



## micafe

fedec15 said:


> Actually, In Argentina (where I am from) we usually say "les dije que no lo hagan" instead of "les dje que no lo hicieran". The former sounds more natural in Argentina. The latter, on the contrary, sounds more like a "mexican dubbed".



Mexican????


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

Speaking from a learner's perspective, I think that _Les dije que no lo hicieran_ corresponds most closely to the "textbook Spanish" that we are taught. Yes, I know and agree that there are regional variations, and those variations are 100% correct. So there's not really "standard Spanish" for certain things. But it's simply too much for learners to learn all the regional variations. So I like to stick with "textbook Spanish," and when I live in a Spanish-speaking area (other than California), I'll learn the local variation. 

Just expressing my point of view as a learner (and not arguing anyone should change his or her opinion).


----------



## Nipnip

Well, coming from _a dubbing Mexican, _here we distinguish between the two options. I believe this has already been discussed on these fora.

Les dije que no lo hagan = Don't do it!
Les dije que no lo hicieran = why did you do it?

Or more simply, one is present the other is past.


----------



## inib

From another learner's point of view, and like Ricardo, not wanting to challenge any native opinion about regional (or otherwise) use, my mind works like this:
_Les dije que no lo hicieran_: This is the "normal" translation for "I told them not to do it"
_Les dije que no lo hagan_: It sounds strange to me but I could possibly see an argument for it if, for example, I pronounce this sentence on Thursday 21st (today), and on Wednesday 20th (yesterday) I told them not to do it on Friday 22nd (tomorrow). However, the original English does not give us any of that information, and we get by!
What do you think?


----------



## inib

Nipnip said:


> Les dije que no lo hicieran = why did you do it?


I can't understand your second example. "Les dije que no lo hicieran" doesn't necessarily imply that they disobeyed me, does it?


----------



## Nipnip

inib said:


> I can't understand your second example. "Les dije que no lo hicieran" doesn't necessarily imply that they disobeyed me, does it?


It sort of does to me.

No, not necessarily but if it were the case it would be the only option. 

I agree with everyone that the first one doesn't sound right entirely.


----------



## blasita

Hello.

Just another comment.


inib said:


> _Les dije que no lo hicieran_: This is the "normal" translation for "I told them not to do it"
> _Les dije que no lo hagan_: It sounds strange to me but I could possibly see an argument for it if, for example, I pronounce this sentence on Thursday 21st (today), and on Wednesday 20th (yesterday) I told them not to do it on Friday 22nd (tomorrow). However, the original English does not give us any of that information, and we get by!
> What do you think?


 Yes, context is always needed.

_Les dije que no lo hicieran_ is fine.

I'd rather use the second one this way: _Les he dicho que no lo hagan_. (I said in the past and it's about the future). But I'm pretty sure there are regional differences.

Saludos.


----------



## inib

blasita said:


> I'd rather use the second one this way: _Les he dicho que no lo hagan_. (I said in the past and it's about the future). But I'm pretty sure there are regional differences.
> 
> Saludos.


Thanks, Blasita, for that help. I'm now coming to the conclusion that, as some Latin American speakers don't use the "he dicho" form much, they might well combine "dije" with "hagan". Am I on the right track?​


----------



## blasita

Hello, Inib. What I can say is that I would not use that particular combination of tenses: _dije_ (which is not related to the present at all) and _hagan_ (future). I'd definitely use: _he dicho-hagan_.

But it's obvious to me that there are regional differences (please see Fedec's and Nipnip's posts). It's probably about the preference of the _pretérito_ to the _pretérito perfecto compuesto_; I can't find another reason.


----------



## Nipnip

blasita said:


> But it's obvious to me that there are regional differences (please see Fedec's and Nipnip's posts). It's probably about the preference of the _pretérito_ to the _pretérito perfecto compuesto_; I can't find another reason.



No en este caso en particular, donde sin duda alguna rige el compuesto.

_Les he dicho miles de veces que cuando esté lloviendo no salgan sin suéter._

Mis ejemplos se refieren a otra cosa, imagino que podría funcionar en una frase como la siguiente.

_Pero si les dije un montón de veces que cuando se haga tarde mejor regresen en taxi. 

_A muchos les pueden parecer iguales los dos usos, para mí el segundo encierra claramente un aire de resignación, de lamentación. Por ejemplo, porque les pasó algo a los que no se fueron en taxi. La primera igual pudiera usarse para el mismo caso, pero llevaría enojo y reclamo.


----------



## blasita

Nipnip said:


> No en este caso en particular, donde sin duda alguna rige el compuesto.


 Gracias por tu respuesta, Nipnip.

Te aseguro que lo que al menos yo había interpretado (en tus mensajes n.os 12 y 15) es que dabas _dije-hagan_ como posible en la oración de este hilo.

Yo no. Y, de hecho, tengo mis dudas sobre su corrección gramatical, pero no tengo claro que se tenga que dar por incorrecto y, sobre todo, al haber expresado un par de foreros que podrían llegar a usarlo no he hecho más comentarios sobre el tema.


----------



## micafe

Para mí lo correcto es decir:

"Les dije que no lo* hicieran"*
"Les he dicho que no lo *hagan*" 

Los latinoamericanos no utilizamos "haber + pp" con el sentido de tiempo pasado como lo hacen los españoles. Nosotros lo usamos más como se utiliza en inglés, un tiempo verbal que está hablando de una acción que se hizo y se continúa haciendo.

"Les he dicho" = "les vengo diciendo" = "I have told you (several times)" 

No sé si tenga sentido.


----------



## blasita

Vale, gracias, Micafe. Yo usaría el compuesto en ambos casos (refiriéndome a una acción en concreto y a una acción que se repite). Pero entonces, ¿por qué otros foreros latinoamericanos daban como posible, o incluso preferible, "les dije que no lo hagan"?


----------



## L'Inconnu

RicardoElAbogado said:


> Speaking from a learner's perspective, I think that _Les dije que no lo hicieran_ corresponds most closely to the "textbook Spanish" that we are taught. Yes, I know and agree that there are regional variations, and those variations are 100% correct. So there's not really "standard Spanish" for certain things. But it's simply too much for learners to learn all the regional variations. So I like to stick with "textbook Spanish," and when I live in a Spanish-speaking area (other than California), I'll learn the local variation.
> 
> Just expressing my point of view as a learner (and not arguing anyone should change his or her opinion).



Agreed


----------



## aprendiendo argento

micafe said:


> Los latinoamericanos no utilizamos "haber + pp" con el sentido de tiempo pasado como lo hacen los españoles. Nosotros lo usamos más como se utiliza en inglés, un tiempo verbal que está hablando de una acción que se hizo y se continúa haciendo.



En el castellano rioplatense es diferente: 



> Overall,  the  contention  offered  at  the  outset  that  the  A.RPS.  Present  Perfect
> resembles  the  Mexican  Present  Perfect  does  not  appear  to  be  supported:  ARPS  is  not
> like  Mexican  Spanish  and  is  crucially  not  located  at  stage  II  in  Harris’  (1982)  model,
> since  this  form  is  by  no  means  restricted  to  expressing  durative  and  iterative  past
> situations  extending  into  present  time.  In  fact,  as  I  discuss  in  §7.1.3  below,  the
> continuative Present Perfect is losing its link-to-present requirement.



_Perfect evolution and change: 
A sociolinguistic study of Preterit and Present Perfect usage in contemporary and earlier Argentina_
Celeste Rodríguez Louro
http://dtl.unimelb.edu.au/R/TTBXR5G...t_id=114322&local_base=GEN01&pds_handle=GUEST

Present Perfect in Rioplatense Spanish is rarely used, when used, it is preferred for
perfective (completed non-durative) actions ocurred in the past which have no connection at all with the present,
that is, the time when the action ocurred is irrelevant; this is called_ experiential past_:
_
*He visitado* España. = I've visited Spain _(once in my life, it does not matter when).
_*He aprendido* inglés en Londres_. = I've learned English in London. (sometime in my life, it does not matter when).
_Ningún pueblo, ninguna sociedad, puede progresar si no se siente orgulloso de pertenecer al País en el que *ha nacido*_*.*                      (Argentinian president promo phrase; it does not matter when one was born).
---
As for the main question:

_Les dije que no lo hagan._ would be neutral rioplatense Spanish, you can hear it in Argentinian series, movies, read in newspapers, and in fine novels.


----------



## Peterdg

De punto de vista gramatical, "les dije que lo hagan" es completamente válido.

Del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE:


> 3.19.6 2°
> _Verbo subordinado en subjuntivo._ Con verbos de voluntad (mandato, ruego, deseo, etc.) el verbo subordinado puede hallarse en cualquier tiempo posterior al del verbo principal...
> _Mandan que estudie; Mandaron que estudie, que estudiara o estudiase._


----------



## SevenDays

A mi entender, "hicieran" expresa una acción pasada, presente o futura:
_les dije que no lo hicieran_ (y lo hicieron)
_les dije que no lo hicieran_ (y lo están haciendo)
_les dije que no lo hicieran_ (y lo van a hacer)

"hagan" sólo se puede referir al presente y futuro:
_les dije que no lo hagan_ (y lo están haciendo)
_les dije que no lo hagan_ (y lo van a hacer)

"Dije" y "he dicho" son pretéritos (indefinido y perfecto), y la elección de uno u otro es más bien una cuestión de estilo (con el perfecto, recalcamos más un vinculo con el presente). Y en presente, la diferencia entre "hicieran" y "hagan" radica en que el valor que imparte el subjuntivo (_dubitativo_, _incertidumbre_, _subjetividad_, _advertencia_, etc.) está más marcado en el imperfecto "hicieran."


----------



## inib

SevenDays said:


> A mi entender, "hicieran" expresa una acción pasada, presente o futura:
> _les dije que no lo hicieran_ (y lo hicieron)
> _les dije que no lo hicieran_ (y lo están haciendo)
> _les dije que no lo hicieran_ (y lo van a hacer)


¿Entonces estás de acuerdo con nipnip (post #12) en que lo normal (con *hicieran*) es interpretar que al final lo hicieron, tarde o temprano? ¿No podría ser que dejaron de hacerlo precisamente porque yo se lo indiqué?


----------



## micafe

blasita said:


> Vale, gracias, Micafe. Yo usaría el compuesto en ambos casos (refiriéndome a una acción en concreto y a una acción que se repite). Pero entonces, ¿por qué otros foreros latinoamericanos daban como posible, o incluso preferible, "les dije que no lo hagan"?



Eso no lo sé Blasita. Yo sé que en Colombia no se usa así, pero tú sabes que a veces las formas cambian en los diferentes países. Digo, sin temor a equivocarme, que lo correcto es el uso del imperfecto de subjuntivo.


----------



## SevenDays

inib said:


> ¿Entonces estás de acuerdo con nipnip (post #12) en que lo normal (con *hicieran*) es interpretar que al final lo hicieron, tarde o temprano? ¿No podría ser que dejaron de hacerlo precisamente porque yo se lo indiqué?



Ah, bueno, la verdad es que en mi mensaje anterior solamente quería dar ejemplos de "hicieran" en pasado, presente o futuro, y agregué "y lo hiciero" sin pensarlo. Si en realidad lo "hicieron" o no ya viene a ser un análisis semántico. Si expresa un juicio (_desaprobación_, _enojo_, por ejemplo), entendería que _lo hicieron_; si solamente expresa lo que dije como un hecho (a fact, what I told them), no podría deducir si _lo hicieron_ o _no lo hicieron_. En lo semántico, todo depende del contexto.
Saludos


----------



## inib

Thanks, Seven Days.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta, Micafe.


Peterdg said:


> Del "Esbozo de una nueva gramática de la lengua española" de la RAE:


 Hola, Peter. Supongo entonces que será una posible interpretación semántica, ¿no? Porque para mí _decir_​, en sí, no es un verbo de voluntad.


SevenDays said:


> "Dije" y "he dicho" son pretéritos (indefinido y perfecto), y la elección de uno u otro es más bien una cuestión de estilo (con el perfecto, recalcamos más un vinculo con el presente).


 Seven, yo diría que no solo estilística, sino regional en muchos casos, como el que nos ocupa.


----------



## SevenDays

blasita said:


> Gracias por tu respuesta, Micafe.
> [...]
> Seven, yo diría que no solo estilística, sino regional en muchos casos, como el que nos ocupa.



Hola
Sí, tienes toda la razón. Gracias por mencioner al uso regional; se me había quedado en el tintero.
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Seven. Saludito.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Hola, Peter. Supongo entonces que será una posible interpretación semántica, ¿no? Porque para mí _decir_​, en sí, no es un verbo de voluntad.


Sí, es una interpretación semántica: "decir que" + subjuntivo es un verbo de mandato (o, al revés: si se utiliza "decir que" como un verbo de mandato, rige el subjuntivo).


----------



## blasita

Peterdg said:


> Sí, es una interpretación semántica: "decir que" + subjuntivo es un verbo de mandato (o, al revés: si se utiliza "decir que" como un verbo de mandato, rige el subjuntivo).


Gracias, Peter.


----------

